# Mini Kegerator for 9.5l keg



## earle (10/12/16)

Recently acquired a 9.5l keg so have knocked up this mini kegerator for it. Pretty happy with the way it has come up.

It's a 30l plastic drum inside a 60 litre plastic drum. A disc of 30mm insulation board between them at the bottom and then lots of lengths around the sides. Some corflute siliconed in to finish the top. Have added a drain to allow for ice replenishment for longer uses.

I'm going to add a circle of the insulation board under the lid. Without the lid a standard corny protrudes out the top, mainly the rubbertop as well as another 50mm of the keg. But if ice was packed in you could use it that way short term.


----------



## Mr B (13/12/16)

Love it, great work!


----------



## koolkuna (8/1/17)

Fantastic great job [emoji106]


----------



## nosco (8/1/17)

Where'd you get the drums from Earle? Id like to have a crack at something like that.


----------



## earle (8/1/17)

From a local guy that I found on gumtree. Best suggestion I can offer you is to search gumtree for plastic drums.


----------



## nosco (8/1/17)

Yeah ive got a fair few off gummy for grain and rainwater but the shape and colour of that one is perfect


----------



## earle (8/1/17)

I think the white drum was a lucky find. The guy had mostly the blue taller ones is all different sizes, when I described what I wanted to do with them he went and pulled out the white one.


----------



## barls (8/1/17)

https://www.anacondastores.com/camping-hiking/hydration/water-purification-storage/bushtracks-canoe-drum/p/BP90006222001
similar


----------



## nosco (8/1/17)

that pretty fkn *cough* pricey. Theres a plastics place not far from work. Ill check out what they have. Otherwise Ill just be keep an eye out on Gummy. Another saved search :lol:


----------



## bevan (8/1/17)

nosco said:


> that pretty fkn *cough* pricey. Theres a plastics place not far from work. Ill check out what they have. Otherwise Ill just be keep an eye out on Gummy. Another saved search :lol:


http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/narre-warren/other-home-garden/plastic-drum-heavy-duty/1133913389
Doesn't say what size though


----------



## nosco (8/1/17)

That looks perfect but a bit out of my way time wise. How did i miss that one?


----------



## moonhead (9/1/17)

nosco said:


> that pretty fkn *cough* pricey. Theres a plastics place not far from work. Ill check out what they have. Otherwise Ill just be keep an eye out on Gummy. Another saved search :lol:


Goes with the pricey 9.5L keg then?


----------



## nosco (9/1/17)

Yeah they are pricey for the size but i got %20 off at the last grain and grape sale. Im sure Barls was just giving an example but you can get 60lt drums for half what Anaconda are asking.


----------



## nosco (10/1/17)

Well have a look at what i just bought of gumtree.


----------



## Kingy (10/1/17)

barls said:


> https://www.anacondastores.com/camping-hiking/hydration/water-purification-storage/bushtracks-canoe-drum/p/BP90006222001
> similar


$99 holy shit. I buy them for 40bux from the local army disposable store. That's a good idea but. Camping mat around the outside for insulation and away ya go.


----------



## Pnutapper (2/5/17)

We made this fella a few years ago. it has an aluminium chill plate in it, but no reason why you couldn't sit a 9.5Lt keg in it. Little bit of novelty factor, and the keg was free.


----------



## earle (9/7/17)

Gave it a bit of a tidy up today in readiness for next weekends SE Qld caseswap, added some decals.


----------

